# 早期



## legarcon

比如説早期的照片都是黑白的。。
我記得有一個詞。不是early
有誰知道嗎？我記得看過。突然想不起來了。。
等高手來解答。謝謝


----------



## Kevin70s

is it "old-time"?


----------



## Hahutzy

Are you looking for the phrase: "In the old days"?

早期的照片都是黑白的
In the old days, photographs were black and white.


----------



## legarcon

thanks but no
i remembered that it is only one word!!


----------



## SophieXu

legarcon said:


> 比如説早期的照片都是黑白的。。
> 我記得有一個詞。不是early
> 有誰知道嗎？我記得看過。突然想不起來了。。
> 等高手來解答。謝謝



在这里早期指的是“以往”或者“以前”的意思，我以为用before就可以了。
There were only black and white photos before.


----------



## w84u

'*early*' is the most common word to say it. e.g. the early photographs were black and white; And besides, '*initial*' is very close to this meaning, but 'initial' puts more emphasis on "the very beginning", "the first step/phase" etc. Another word is '*primitive*' which refers mainly to "not mordern" .


----------



## theflyingchinesetiger

nonage o forepart


----------



## dstar1230

once ?is it ok ?


----------



## BODYholic

legarcon said:


> 比如説早期的照片都是黑白的。。
> 我記得有一個詞。不是early
> 有誰知道嗎？我記得看過。突然想不起來了。。
> 等高手來解答。謝謝



'In retrospect' or 'retrospect'.


----------



## chinese_melody

What about 'ancient'


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Ancient doesn't work well, because photos really can't be ancient, only a few hundred years old maximum.

You could try: "the earliest photos" or "the first photographs were black and white". There are just so many options, like wording your sentence differently to describe the era, thus implying the age of the photographs.

Like Hahutzy mentioned, "in the old days" or perhaps "At the incipience of photography, the pictures were developed exclusively/only in black and white."


----------



## legarcon

我想起來那個詞了。。vintage  古典的。早期的。。
謝謝各位。。。


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Vintage is a good word, but using it to refer specifically to the very first photographs might be misleading, as to me vintage seems to imply the pinnacle, or high point of what you're describing. If you say "vintage photographs" I think they're particularly valuable because of their quality or subject matter, not that they were simply behind technologically.


----------

